# pasturing hogs and cattle together



## nthehunt (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a 10 head cattle herd on 15 acres, 4 of which is wooded, I have a boar and a couple sows in a small paddock on a different piece of property. I want to put my hogs on pasture, I have really good grass and the woods are mostly oaks. Can hogs and cattle be raised together?
first attempt at pasture pigs so any advice in general would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes they can 

We raise cows, sheep & pigs here on the farm & they all graze together without any issues. We do keep the cattle out of the pastures that the sows are farrowing in just in case they would trample on some AND we do keep the sheep separated from the pigs when they are lambing in case the pigs would eat the newborn lambs. 

Hope this helps.

Liz


----------

